# delikado na at maraming nagkaka-skin cancer at di ito namimi



## iggyca

delikado na at maraming nagkaka-skin cancer at di ito namimili ng bibiktimahin.


My try: There are many getting skin cancer and this is not the choice of the victims. 

I just wanted to know what the suffix -in does in this example.

Maraming salamat po sa inyo.


----------



## DotterKat

The _*-in*_ suffix focuses attention on the object of your sentence, *skin cancer* and the pronoun *ito* which also represents skin cancer. It points to what action the object is performing or will perform.

"Delikado na at maraming nagkaka-skin cancer at di ito namimili ng bibiktimahin."

This is the correct translation of your text:

It is (a) dangerous (situation), there are many people getting skin cancer and _*it does not (choose its victim / discriminate among its victims)*_ / _*it does not choose whom it will victimize.*_

The focus is turned on the object, skin cancer (which can claim any victim) and not on the victims (not having a choice whether or not they get skin cancer), as you wrote in your translation.


----------



## iggyca

Yes I see now. the -in turns the root into a verb. I just assumed it was a noun. 

Would this be correct for my translation?

maraming nagkaka-skin cancer at di ito namimili ng mga biktima.


----------



## niernier

iggyca said:


> Yes I see now. the -in turns the root into a verb. I just assumed it was a noun.
> 
> Would this be correct for my translation?
> 
> maraming nagkaka-skin cancer at di ito namimili ng mga biktima.



This, if translated to English, will render exactly the same translation as given by DotterKat.   

If you are referring to your own translation:
* 
"There are many getting skin cancer and this is not the choice of the victims"*

I think the following will be equivalent:

Maraming nagkaka-skin cancer at hindi ito kagustuhan ng mga biktima.


----------

